# Canary aviary breeding.



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, is it possible to breed canaries in aviaries? What ratio of males should there be with females?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

M.R Drake said:


> Hi, is it possible to breed canaries in aviaries? What ratio of males should there be with females?
> Thanks for the help!


I'm not a 'canary man' but am advised by friends that the cock birds are a real pain in an aviary constantly fighting.Better in individual flights or cages.


----------



## Jaykaycanary (Aug 11, 2013)

I am looking for help on canary aviary breeding to . I am looking for someone in preston who know a lot about breeding canary .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Not Preston...but Sue White is our Canary Lady.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

M.R Drake said:


> Hi, is it possible to breed canaries in aviaries? What ratio of males should there be with females?
> Thanks for the help!


It is possible but you need a large aviary and if you have say 3 hens then you should only have 1 cock as at breeding time males will often fight to the death.I always pair mine up at breeding time and put them in breeding cages saves a lot of fighting,I put them all back this week in the aviary as the males have stopped singing and are going into a moult so until next Spring they will live happily together.People think that canaries are flock birds but they aren't.If you are going to try breeding in your aviary put plenty of nest pans up as high as you can well spaced out.


----------

